
Golang and Rustlang Memory Safety (2016) - detaro
https://insanitybit.github.io/2016/12/28/golang-and-rustlang-memory-safety
======
galangalalgol
As long as we are using conttived examples could someone write a go example
that had am exploitable data race? It doesn't seem that hard but I don't know
any go.

~~~
steveklabnik
[http://tleyden.github.io/blog/2013/11/21/a-simple-data-
race-...](http://tleyden.github.io/blog/2013/11/21/a-simple-data-race-in-go-
and-how-to-fix-it/)

